# George Gershwin; genius extraordinaire



## Guest (May 27, 2020)

Here is George Gershwin on a piano roll from circa the late 1920s; "*My One and Only*". From the first decades of the early 20th century George's vitality is on show here in this vigorous performance of just one piece his own wonderful music.






Here's Marc-Andre Hamelin playing some vignettes which George himself transcribed from his own songs for piano: the score is attached to each.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, perhaps the composer thread had give you more comments.


----------

